#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Use VBA to Add a List in the middle of an open Meeting notice

## greggpetersen75

Hi, I have never coded in Outlook before and I am not sure where to get started.  I would like to be able to put my cursor in a certain part of the body of my Meeting notice and add a list.  How would I do that?

----------


## greggpetersen75

I forgot to mention I would like the text to appear like this:

Text 123
Text 456
Text 789

----------

